# WBSTV covers the US Nationals



## Hadley4000 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## PCwizCube (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow! That was a fantastic TV report! The reporter wasn't being disrespectful or anything like that! And it showed a lot of cool stuff! 5 stars.

When they mentioned the 3x3x3, the 4x4x4, and the 5x5x5, they didn't mention the 2x2x2. 

But I have to admit the TV reporter sounded a little weird 

This was really funny:


> 9 seconds! That's even faster than cheating.


However, that solve looked like it was planned. There were nearly no pauses in the F2L, and the last layer took like 2 seconds  Who was the solver anyway?


----------



## Dene (Aug 3, 2008)

What a strange sounding man! I like how Tyson started listing off countries, clearly with 3 people in mind  (Mr. Pochmann, Mr. Vandenbergh, and Mr. van Galen)


----------



## philkt731 (Aug 3, 2008)

and takao...


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Aug 3, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> Wow! That was a fantastic TV report! The reporter wasn't being disrespectful or anything like that! And it showed a lot of cool stuff! 5 stars.
> 
> When they mentioned the 3x3x3, the 4x4x4, and the 5x5x5, they didn't mention the 2x2x2.
> 
> ...



Looked like Leyan Lo, but I could be mistaken.
Well at least the reporter wasn't noob and didn't make noob comments.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 3, 2008)

Dene said:


> What a strange sounding man! I like how Tyson started listing off countries, clearly with 3 people in mind  (Mr. Pochmann, Mr. Vandenbergh, and Mr. van Galen)





philkt731 said:


> and takao...



and jack moseley was the only canadian


----------



## hdskull (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, it was Leyan Lo.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! That was a fantastic TV report! The reporter wasn't being disrespectful or anything like that! And it showed a lot of cool stuff! 5 stars.
> ...



good for him to actually research the subject


----------



## Stefan (Aug 3, 2008)

Very good indeed. The weirdest part actually was Tyson, at the beginning saying something like "We have competitors from all over the world, so basically this is the best US competitors fighting for the national title".


----------



## Ron (Aug 3, 2008)

Do you guys check this page once in a while?
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/media.php

It has lots of links to competition media.
This one was posted on July 21...

You can also post more media.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Aug 3, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Very good indeed. The weirdest part actually was Tyson, at the beginning saying something like "We have competitors from all over the world, so basically this is the best US competitors fighting for the national title".



i noticed that too... haha, poor choice of words


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Very good indeed. The weirdest part actually was Tyson, at the beginning saying something like "We have competitors from all over the world, so basically this is the best US competitors fighting for the national title".
> ...





Same here. I snikered.


----------



## isaacthecuber (Aug 4, 2008)

That was me at 1:04!!!


----------

